# (MN) FC Candlewoods Man in Black



## mealman

FC Candlewood's Man In Black "Cash"

www.candlewoodsmaninblack.com

FC Candlewoods Autumn Run Vince x FC AFC Candlewood's Rita Reynolds

In a 3 Generation Pedigree
91 All Age Wins
762 All Age Pts

AKC: SR12817802
OFA: Excellent LR-172955E50M-NOPI
Elbows: Normal LR-EL38115M50-NOPI
CERF: Normal
EIC: Clear
CNM: White list LR-CNM09-639-M-PIV
78lbs

2010 Field Trial Results 
National Open 6th series 
Shreveport Bossier Retriever Club Spring Trial: Open JAM 
Bluebonnet Retriever Club Spring Trial: Open 2nd 
Rocky Mountain Retriever Club Spring Trial: Open 1st 
North Dakota Retriever Club Fall Trial: Open JAM 
Minnesota Field Trial Association Fall Trial: Amateur 2nd 
Lone star Retriever Club Fall trial: Open JAM/ Amateur 3rd 
North Texas Retriever Club Fall trial: Open JAM 
South Louisiana Retriever Club Fall Trial: Open 3rd / Amateur JAM

2009 Accomplishments:

Qualified 09 National Open 
2 Open Wins
1 Open second

Littermate to: FC AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga and FC Candlewoods Goldendaze Maggie

Winter: Texas
Summer: MN/SD

Contact:

David Mealman: 952-698-2326 [email protected]

Steve Mealman: 612-750-9617 [email protected]

Danny/Lisa Farmer: 936-870-7474


----------

